# Everyone's cutest, funniest, most creative puppy pics in one thread?? Help add!



## GRANBYsyztem (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi everyone, new to the forum! I've been creeping around the forum for years now. Finally getting my pup in 11 days!

Now, all my friends and family have been telling to me make sure I take plenty of pictures when König is still a pup because they grow up so fast, and before I know it he's all grown up and I'll be regretting not having taken more pictures when he's a puppy.

I could be wrong but, I looked around on the forum and I couldn't find a post where everyone sort of all added their favorite pictures into one thread. I was thinking it'd be cool to have a ton of awesome puppy pictures all in one place! It could maybe even give each other ideas on the next photo ops too  So everyone submit your favorite pictures! go go go!

And.. Unfortunately, i haven't been able to bring König home yet, but to start off the thread here's a pictures of one of the male pups from his litter (or it could be him.. we pick on the 8th week, so I actually don't know who my pup is going to be yet haha) when I went to visit the breeder a couple weeks ago at 5 weeks ago. I'll be sure to post more of König when he comes home!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

He is just so cute

Here are my favourites


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's my guy at 5 weeks during a visit to the breeder.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Here is Dagr at 10 weeks. So far this is my favorite pic of him. He will be 14 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's my baby Mystique when we brought her home at 7.5 weeks









And here she is a couple days ago at 13 weeks. Growing so fast!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Sp00ks said:


> Here is Dagr at 10 weeks. So far this is my favorite pic of him. He will be 14 weeks tomorrow.


Sp00ks is he a long stock coat black GSD? I have never seen an all black long coat GSD, thought I did once but owner tells me is a Belgium Shepherd. He is gorgeous byw


----------



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

Otto:

*Favorite Fox*
*Airs Above the Ground*
*Baby Schutzhund*


----------



## JerryLee'sMom (Feb 7, 2014)

My handsome little man


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

first night at 5 weeks. (A bit young to bring baby home, but she was a rescue... It was unavoidable). 








pretty Christmas baby







my sweet girl now. She's the best dog I've ever had... By far!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

I love any time I can post pics of my girl 








The day we picked Anna up (9weeks old) 








Stopped for a potty break on the way home








Now at 5 months 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> Sp00ks is he a long stock coat black GSD? I have never seen an all black long coat GSD, thought I did once but owner tells me is a Belgium Shepherd. He is gorgeous byw


No he is not a long coat. I assumed he would look like his father but he is starting to show attributes of his mothers coat. His father is from that region but not a "Belgian Shepherd", mother is Czech.

Here is his pedigree: 

Dagr von Kaltwasser


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

We get to take my little girl home march 20th. This was taken this weekend at the breeders. I plan on taking as many pics of her as possible.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zoe checking out the big backyard puddle

Action shot 


She loves sitting and looking outside 


And this is her "why can't I eat your feet" face!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

zyppi said:


>


good girl.


----------

